# Black Friday 2016 Gun Deal Roundup



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I thought that TFB did a good job listing out some very good deals. A few things listed get my attention. If you are in the market for a S&W Shield, both the 9mm and .40 are listed for under $300.

Black Friday 2016 Gun Deal Roundup (+ Poll) - The Firearm Blog


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Feel free to ad any deal to this thread. Just found....



> MAGPUL MOE PMAG BLACKFRIDAY 3PACK -$14.95 ***1 Per Customer***


http://www.joeboboutfitters.com/MAGPUL_MOE_PMAG_30rd_AR15_M16_NON_WINDOW_MAG_571_p/mag-571-bf.htm?utm_source=JoeBob+Subscribers&utm_campaign=ddd131c2af-Black_Friday_Campaign&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_d85e6c4367-ddd131c2af-287386909&goal=0_d85e6c4367-ddd131c2af-287386909&mc_cid=ddd131c2af&mc_eid=acc9472159


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Got Sig?
https://www.sigsauer.com

black Friday deals 25% off on all mags


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Optic planet Black Friday Sale

The Countdown to Christmas Has Begun: Check Out New Deals Added Daily!

woot Ken Onion Machete

CRKT Onion Halfachance Parang Knife - Sports & Outdoors

HK VP9 $449!
Add to cart and apply "VP9" code for $449 price

http://palmettostatearmory.com/hk-pistol-vp9-9mm-w-2-15rd-mags-m700009-a5.html


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Not Guns but great for every Prepper!

Shop FoodSaver Coupons, Promo Codes, and Deals | FoodSaver


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Everyone should drop what they are doing (Except died in the wool Glock fanboys, You can go back to bragging and being sub-par shots) and buy a Shield at this price.......Do it!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

csi-tech said:


> Everyone should drop what they are doing (Except died in the wool Glock fanboys, You can go back to bragging and being sub-par shots) and buy a Shield at this price.......Do it!


My nephew just turned 21 and called me about a compact sized semi auto. He's shot my Shield's (40 and 9) and love's them. He was kicking around about 10 different semi compacts. I told him about this deal and said, time to stop "shopping" and start buying.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Slippy said:


> My nephew just turned 21 and called me about a compact sized semi auto. He's shot my Shield's (40 and 9) and love's them. He was kicking around about 10 different semi compacts. I told him about this deal and said, time to stop "shopping" and start buying.


A nephew who is as wise as his uncle, nice.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Thanksgiving Week Deals Are Starting Now!

Guns accessories and survival gear


----------



## longshot.kh (Nov 22, 2016)

I manage a small gun store, we are having a "black rifle Friday" selling Anderson lowers for $49.99 and smith m&p sport 2 600 and change, sig m-400 for 850. Not great internet deals but for a small lgs pretty good deals.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Dunhams Sports the Oracle A515 is back at $499 not my 1 choice in the current market but it is there.

Cabela's Ruger American in list of calibers With Vortex scope $479 Remington ADL 700 with scope $359. Savage Axis XP $299-$349

Fleet farm Ruger AR15 $629

yes some good deals to be had.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Lorex Security Camera's (Highly Recommend)

https://www.lorextechnology.com/bla...ampaign=Black+Friday+Upgrade+Deals+(Nov+23rd)


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Readyman Survival gear

https://readymanstore.com/collectio...val-cards?mc_cid=018eeeb369&mc_eid=a463fa2c91


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

*@Urinal Cake*, a couple good links ... Thanks.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Sportsman guide Black Friday deals

www.sportsmanguide.com


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Urinal Cake said:


> Readyman Survival gear
> 
> https://readymanstore.com/collectio...val-cards?mc_cid=018eeeb369&mc_eid=a463fa2c91


These little gizmos take minimal space in your Bug-Out Bag..


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

5% off everything with the code BF16 with Anderson Mfg...free shipping after $100

Vance Outdoors has huge sales going on...this is the link to their Remington sale 
http://www.vanceoutdoors.com/specia...e=112316&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=112316

Midway sales and rebates on RCBS 
https://www.midwayusa.com/general/r...c=pe_event-_-blackfri16-_-thursday-_-20161124

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

This thread has me thinking. Cabelas Ruger American with the Vortex crossfire ll in 308 $479 or the Remington 700 ADL with scope $$409.
Ruger has adjustable trigger But the 700 with rebates comes in a $359. I might spend some money tomorrow


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> This thread has me thinking. Cabelas Ruger American with the Vortex crossfire ll in 308 $479 or the Remington 700 ADL with scope $$409.
> Ruger has adjustable trigger But the 700 with rebates comes in a $359. I might spend some money tomorrow


Spend it on the American and Vortex, you know you should.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> Spend it in the American and Vortex, you know you should.


 Likely a done deal I admit my Bias for Ruger up front


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

$$$$$SALE$$$$

Barrett M107a1 .50bmg for only $11,914! (Plus Shipping)

View attachment 30177


Barrett M107A1 Rifle System Multi Role Brown 29" bbl on SALE! - EuroOptic.com


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Gen 3 Glock 21 police trade ins, 1 mag and OEM 3dot night sights for $350

https://www.classicfirearms.com/glock-21-gen-3-le-used-w-1-mag-night-sights

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> $$$$$SALE$$$$
> 
> Barrett M107a1 .50bmg for only $11,914! (Plus Shipping)
> 
> ...


Crap, already sold out.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Slippy said:


> $$$$$SALE$$$$
> 
> Barrett M107a1 .50bmg for only $11,914! (Plus Shipping)
> 
> ...


 Not that one but have that covered. The more I look the more I see while a fair price the Ruger American from Cabelas is not a must jump on right now deal, still shopping around.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

When back a forth a bit but ordered the Ruger American with vortex scope package online. It was no earth shaking deal but a fair price. Cabela's in store pick. I have been wanting one of the Americans in 308 anyway. If cost was a major concern the Remington 700 ADL would save some cash but not up to the Ruger over all IMO.
Normally I like to use Fleet farm but no 308's for some reason. This is the first weapon from Cabela's normally they are way over priced.
The combo price was not bad. If you did the math buying one without the scope then adding one did not save anything. So buying the combo made sense unless you had a different scope in mind. The Vortex Crossfire ll 3-9X40 is plenty of scope for that weapon IMO.
I expected this . The weapon is on back order. Because I expected that I am not upset about it . Not like I need it today.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> When back a forth a bit but ordered the Ruger American with vortex scope package online. It was no earth shaking deal but a fair price. Cabela's in store pick. I have been wanting one of the Americans in 308 anyway. If cost was a major concern the Remington 700 ADL would save some cash but not up to the Ruger over all IMO.
> Normally I like to use Fleet farm but no 308's for some reason. This is the first weapon from Cabela's normally they are way over priced.
> The combo price was not bad. If you did the math buying one without the scope then adding one did not save anything. So buying the combo made sense unless you had a different scope in mind. The Vortex Crossfire ll 3-9X40 is plenty of scope for that weapon IMO.
> I expected this . The weapon is on back order. Because I expected that I am not upset about it . Not like I need it today.


Smitty, let us know how you like that American 308 when you get it.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Slippy said:


> $$$$$SALE$$$$
> 
> Barrett M107a1 .50bmg for only $11,914! (Plus Shipping)
> 
> ...


Such a deal! and only $190 to ship it!


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Grabagun.com has a bunch of deals going on today. Lots of AR's for around $500.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

If you are looking for Pmags here is a good deal.



> $89.99 - 10 PACK Magpul PMAG GEN M2 MOE AR-15 .223/5.56 30-Round Magazine


10 PACK Magpul PMAG GEN M2 MOE AR-15 .223/5.56 30-Round Magazine


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> Smitty, let us know how you like that American 308 when you get it.


 I have spent range time with one already nephew has one in 308. On his range I was hitting 600 yards with no problem with it. Just for a peek at it this is the trigger group.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I didn't pick up a gun, but I did grab that sight combo deal at Academy.
Sightmark Ultra Shot Pro Spec reflex sight and Sightmark 3x Tactical Magnifier with a "slide to side" quick mount.
The reflex sight throws a green reticle, with 4 reticle options. (dot, circle dot, cross dot, and cross circle dot)
With the sight and magnifier, they crowded out my flip up backup sight.

Still need to test it out.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Did anyone by the 223 Axis for $199 from Palmetto?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Here is a Black Friday deal:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

^^^^^ Ugly old bag ain't she?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

stowlin said:


> Did anyone by the 223 Axis for $199 from Palmetto?


 Savage has come a long way over the years they make a good budget rifle. I had though when they began a rise to fame in the Brady erea they would have come farther by now. Side by side it can not compare to the Ruger. What a shooter must decide is if the difference justify the price. Same with comparing a Remington 700 witch I also own a couple very good firearms they have been around for years sons and daughter grew up with them. I looked closely at the 700 and the Axis In every case the Ruger won. The price on the 700 was tempting in the end the Ruger won out because of the trigger when added to the over all weapon.
When shopping online you have to get to the final in your hand ready to shoot price. Scope if not include mounting, if scope is part of the deal what is the true value of the one it has. Any fees, shipping if in store pick up how far a drive. All of that considered the American with scope factory mounted in my hands will be $506. I can live with that. Second son has already claimed it when dad passes on. Betting it will end up at his place sooner he has room for some long range deer shots.
You mention the .223 a bolt action .223 is a fun weapon we have a Ruger model 77 that is a 400 yard coyote killer . It has been around many years and right out of the box it was as it should be. Daughter in law keeps that one safe.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> ^^^^^ Ugly old bag ain't she?


Pelosi has her beat hands down, however people vote for the ugly witches that are robbing us blind, and yet they pass on a babe like Sara...

America, get your priorities straight!

*Rancher*


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

azrancher said:


> Pelosi has her beat hands down, however people vote for the ugly witches that are robbing us blind, and yet they pass on a babe like Sara...
> 
> America, get your priorities straight!
> 
> *Rancher*


 Liberals can not except women that can stand on their own . They never could never will. Liberals must have needy people that is where they draw all of their power from. Their leaders draw on that need. Not one single female in our family is a liberal . Not a single one of them is needy nor dependent .
Back to black Friday. Doing my part for the economy. 1 new firearm. $200 in parts for other ones. And I did not have to stand in any lines with crazy people.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

When I grew up dad had a 1903 that had be customized into a sporting deer rifle. Don't know where pop got this done but the wood was so awesome. Just a beautiful gun. My brother laid claim to it and I honestly don't know if he even still has it or not. Pray he does. I love beautiful wood on Remington 700s and older Winchester rifles but I worry about dings and such on the boat. Hence I got synthetic on the M1A and wanted that. My wife looked at this Axis for $199 and said she wanted it late last night so we ordered. She doesn't like the weight and recoil of the M1A so I think this will be a nice addition for her. Shipping, taxes, and of course our state fees here will bring it to about $310. Would I rather have a high quality and beautiful old Winchester yes, but for now this is a good start for her.



Smitty901 said:


> Savage has come a long way over the years they make a good budget rifle. I had though when they began a rise to fame in the Brady erea they would have come farther by now. Side by side it can not compare to the Ruger. What a shooter must decide is if the difference justify the price. Same with comparing a Remington 700 witch I also own a couple very good firearms they have been around for years sons and daughter grew up with them. I looked closely at the 700 and the Axis In every case the Ruger won. The price on the 700 was tempting in the end the Ruger won out because of the trigger when added to the over all weapon.
> When shopping online you have to get to the final in your hand ready to shoot price. Scope if not include mounting, if scope is part of the deal what is the true value of the one it has. Any fees, shipping if in store pick up how far a drive. All of that considered the American with scope factory mounted in my hands will be $506. I can live with that. Second son has already claimed it when dad passes on. Betting it will end up at his place sooner he has room for some long range deer shots.
> You mention the .223 a bolt action .223 is a fun weapon we have a Ruger model 77 that is a 400 yard coyote killer . It has been around many years and right out of the box it was as it should be. Daughter in law keeps that one safe.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Hardened Arms is running some good sales on assembled AR15 uppers, as is Classic Firearms doing 15-25% of barrels - can get a sweet M4 profile 10.5 for $75.

My wife got me the CZ75 Compact for BFriday, just need a shroud to pin to the 10.5 and hope Trump takes the SBRs off the registry

Will be doing a review and comparison later of the CZ75 Compact and Sig M11A1 I already had

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

stowlin said:


> When I grew up dad had a 1903 that had be customized into a sporting deer rifle. Don't know where pop got this done but the wood was so awesome. Just a beautiful gun. My brother laid claim to it and I honestly don't know if he even still has it or not. Pray he does. I love beautiful wood on Remington 700s and older Winchester rifles but I worry about dings and such on the boat. Hence I got synthetic on the M1A and wanted that. My wife looked at this Axis for $199 and said she wanted it late last night so we ordered. She doesn't like the weight and recoil of the M1A so I think this will be a nice addition for her. Shipping, taxes, and of course our state fees here will bring it to about $310. Would I rather have a high quality and beautiful old Winchester yes, but for now this is a good start for her.


 The Savage is a good rifle it should serve you both well. This 1903 has been with me since 1970. Springfield issue weapon. No changes to it.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

stowlin said:


> Did anyone by the 223 Axis for $199 from Palmetto?


That's a sweet deal and had I not purchased a Hog Hunter in .223 earlier this year, I might have bit. The heavier bbl and the iron sights of the HH sold me when originally comparing the two at full price. I'm still pleased with my decision and I'm seriously considering sending it out for a DBM conversion from CDI in Sarasota. From everything I've read their work is top notch and the bottom metal/mags are better than anything Savage is producing these days (for under $800). With a Boyds stock I'll have a semi custom "Scout" rifle that will outshoot Ruger GSR's all day long.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Black Friday 2016 Breaks Background Check Record for Gun Purchases. Out standing thank you all the helped make this happen. As you read think about this, how many firearms were purchased online? Those will not have back round checks until picked up at the store of FFL they were shipped to. So the number is even higher.

"The number of background checks for gun purchases performed on Black Friday 2016 broke the record for Black Friday background checks as well as the overall single day record."

Black Friday 2016 Breaks Background Check Record for Gun Purchases - Breitbart


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Black Friday I ordered from 3 places. Not because it was Black Friday because I had wants and needs and time to do it.
Cabela's 308 rifel
Midway parts
Adams arms parts

Results:
Cabela's Back ordered 18+ days more what ever they put it on.
Midway parts already in use USPS white and blue truck
Adams arms Parts were ready to ship today UPS brown truck


----------

